# WAHOO! YAHOO! Saturday 4/6/13



## Steel Hooked (Jun 29, 2009)

Late start trying to get bait. Hit a couple of AJ spots, but shark had run them off. Came up with a half eaten Mangrove that was at least 12 lbs when whole. Got our limit on a grouper spot: 4 red groupers, 8 scamp, one trigger, one almaco. Highlight of the day was when our 15 year old snagged a 25 lb Wahoo while bottom fishing! Great start to the season!


----------



## startzc (Feb 4, 2013)

Nice catch


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

And somehow I still had leftover chicken for lunch.


----------



## Ginzu (Nov 16, 2011)

Nice haul! Grats on the hoo!


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Sweet!!


----------



## punkfishking (May 11, 2010)

Good job on covering the tailgate. Looks like a good day.


----------



## salt-life (Feb 20, 2012)

How far out were u when u got the hoo?


----------



## eodusmc (Jul 29, 2009)

nice


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

congrats on the wahoo! Absolutely my favorite fish to eat! Ceviche, broiled, fried, you name it, awesome fish for the table!

Robert


----------



## jcasey (Oct 12, 2007)

Very nice mess of fish right there and I bet the family time together out there was awesome too.


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

nice! Where did ya say that grouper hole was?? LOL, great day/pics!!


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

nice haul!!!


----------



## parrothead (Oct 1, 2007)

Very nice!!!!!! Thanks for posting

Scott


----------



## SoCal619 (Nov 18, 2011)

Great way to start off Grouper Season! How deep of water were you catching those groupers in?


----------



## rustyboat (Mar 20, 2013)

nice catch..wahoo is my favorite fish. congrats!!!


----------



## Steel Hooked (Jun 29, 2009)

We were about 35 miles out in 225 ft of water


----------



## Tunnel Vision (Nov 2, 2007)

Glad to see you still have your McKee Ricky, hope it's treating you well! Nice Haul!


----------

